# drug user paid to be sterilised by charity



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/oct/18/vasectomy-bribe-addict-project-prevention

Have you seen this and BBC 1 did a programme about the babies, all very sad
L x

/links


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I read this online the other day, its quite a tragic view really. 

xx


----------

